# New FR Bike ca 180mm(7”)/18Kg(40lb) with full saddle tube?



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

Often find these post a little dumb (cant u make up your own mind?)
….. but I cant…. so here I am too  

Any new tips or helpful comments welcome…..

Currently edging to the Corsair Maelstrom with some reservations – particularly because I have never even seen one….

Kind of riding – live near the Alps (Germany)
–technical rocky gnarly trails, I am moderately good
–lots of endo turns around trail hairpins, gnarly steeps, drops….as well as fast runs and some parks
–mostly 1000-2000 height meter tours – long trial decents
–Am top fit, strap down the fork, have 20F/36R “serious grunt” gearing

New SC Bullit - ridden
SC have stopped doing anodized – and that pisses me off so much I won’t get a powder coat one. Love the short fat geometry – ideal Alp trails bike…. and fun enough in a park. The bike still screams fun back on tarmac…. it almost demands to be wheelied everywhere until u actually take the wheels off pack it away…….

Corsair Maelstrom – never seen
Love….rearward suspension, 2:1 ratio, pulley concept, adjustable head angle & geometry, stand over H, the look, the COG….A little porky, stuck with 1-1/8 headtube, a little service intensive (pulley, complex cleaning etc).A German mag put it just after the session 88 & demo for DH performance…..pretty good for an “uphill also” bike. They have a “special” hard coat paint…..hmmmmm  

Trek Scratch 9 – never seen
Looks super….Why the “floating damper” if u have a fully adjustable coil damper anyway?… hype?…… but the ABP looks super. i.e it’s in effect a single pivot with a floating brake built into the upper linkage – VERY nice idea if u can pull it off - and reviews rave it.
Have an irrational problem with the 170mm & no 150mm hub :skep: --- if it was a tick more 88 than remedy…..and anodized…

Liteville 901 (German) - ridden
Had 3 days on one. Amazing engineering, 200mm, stiff as ****, light as **** & Anodized. For me it seemed too long and not freeride-y enough geometry. It’s the choice for “vertriders” (amazing skills) so that must be me. The M felt better than the L but I am 6`2”…..I don’t get the obsession with “Light” 

Nicolai Helius (German) – ridden an old one
OK great – but why is it so frigin expensive? – did I miss some hidden feature?

Bergamount Big Air (German)
From 2011 they have the floater/axel design like Trek ABP

Cheers & thanks


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

dude...you forgot the Cove STD!!! Most call it a pedally, mini-DH bike. You can slap a dual crown on her for DH mode, A totem for FR, or a Lyric for AM. Plus, 1.5 headtube to adjust angles if you want and a full length seat tube...it's pretty much a mini-Shocker and I love to ride my shocker!!!


----------



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

thanks for the tip - had a look - the 2010 cove std frame is 3080 euros :eekster: on chain reaction is that a mistake??? + then have to think of swaping out the fox for an elka 5....´seems a lot of money for a cool ride......


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

My choice went with the Morewood Zuza (170mm travel frame), for pretty much the same requirements as you have. I have a Boxxer on it up front....and dual chainrings (22/36T, with 11-34 cassette) for climbing (it has a straight full seat-tube). The bike is short, fun, handles jumps and drops very well (it takes pretty much any kind of landing you can throw at it), corners well, and with a Totem or similar it should be everything you need and more for the tight twisty stuff, with still "enough" stability to have fun on park runs. The only reservation is that even in L size, the TT is very short, which makes climbing/long trail rides painful. It's no DH point and shoot bike for sure, but it's a lot of fun for all kinds of gravity riding.

Here's a little video I made if you want to see it in action...:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

It seems you germans build pretty incredible bikes, what about a Nicolai for example?


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott voltage, fits the bill, and also has the ability to adjust it down to pedal or DJ.

My buddy's bike is 38 lbs with DH tires & tubes, with a boxxer on it.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Knolly - Delirium would also make a nice choice.

If you need more high-speed downhill then the podium, if more super-tech tight steep free-ride then look at the V-tach - the bike that made the company.

Michael


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

2011 blindside seems like what you are looking for. Same for SX trail 2011 which a bit more travel. Same for intense uzzi.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

You could also consider a Banshee Scythe, not nearly as expensive but plain awesome. Got to be a little carefull with the spec list cause the frame is a bit heavier than most(sorry stiffer) mine come's in at around 38 lbs with a totem air.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

dusttrails said:


> Often find these post a little dumb (cant u make up your own mind?)
> &#8230;.. but I cant&#8230;. so here I am too
> 
> Any new tips or helpful comments welcome&#8230;..
> ...


I can vouch for the Maelstrom - see my post

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590902&highlight=2010+maelstrom

Rides brilliantly for a 41.36pds build.

Next gen Maelstrom replacement is being released for 2011 called the Corsair Dominion.

This is what the bike and frame will look like

More info on the 2011 range

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Corsair-Bikes/6401688234


----------



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great tips

had looked at most of them - great bikes - but you cant buy them all 

.... but you cant ride a scott voltage FR up hill right?????.....thats not what the bikes about.....

Corsair are changing german agents - the old agent is flogging the frames off cheap.....

1 left in brown L 

just wondering why they dropped so much of the maelstrom tech on this new dominion??

looks also more like an enduro

hmmmm

thanks again


----------



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

*Corsair Dominion.*

Like finally the tapered 1.1/8 - 1.1/2 head tube - that is a big minus on the maelstrom

but it looses the height range on the saddle tube....

not to mention the roller, the 2:1 suspension ratio.....


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> My choice went with the Morewood Zuza (170mm travel frame), for pretty much the same requirements as you have. I have a Boxxer on it up front....and dual chainrings (22/36T, with 11-34 cassette) for climbing (it has a straight full seat-tube). The bike is short, fun, handles jumps and drops very well (it takes pretty much any kind of landing you can throw at it), corners well, and with a Totem or similar it should be everything you need and more for the tight twisty stuff, with still "enough" stability to have fun on park runs. The only reservation is that even in L size, the TT is very short, which makes climbing/long trail rides painful. It's no DH point and shoot bike for sure, but it's a lot of fun for all kinds of gravity riding.
> 
> Here's a little video I made if you want to see it in action...:


The new Morewood Zama is 180mm of travel with a full seat tube. We are preparing to offer it with the adjustable XPI pivot. (Like the 2011 Izimu: http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/27/interbike-2010-morewood-debuts-first-ever-eccentric-pivot-dh-mountain-bike/)

We won't be offering the Zuza anymore. sicklines has a video that will be up soon on the bike.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> The new Morewood Zama is 180mm of travel with a full seat tube. We are preparing to offer it with the adjustable XPI pivot. (Like the 2011 Izimu: https://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/27/interbike-2010-morewood-debuts-first-ever-eccentric-pivot-dh-mountain-bike/)
> 
> We won't be offering the Zuza anymore. sicklines has a video that will be up soon on the bike.


ZAMA!!!!!!! Could it be - perfection????

Quick!!!! Info!!!! Geo, sizing, specs!!!!!! Availability???? Aaaargh....


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> ZAMA!!!!!!! Could it be - perfection????
> 
> Quick!!!! Info!!!! Geo, sizing, specs!!!!!! Availability???? Aaaargh....


*
Info
Zama*
Colour options- White/ Black
● Completely new model!
● Tech:
● tapered 1 1/8" - 1 ½" headtube
● custom drawn Al 6082 T6 tubeset
● hydroformed top tube
● 73mm ISCG 05 bottom bracket
● 30.9mm seatpost size
● 34.9mm seat clamp
● SPI2 single pivot design
● 180mm *7.2"+ rear wheel travel
● 222mm x 63mm *9.5" x 3"+ rear shock length
● shock options: TBA
● 25.4mm x 8mm front shock-mount
● 25.4mm x 8mm rear shock-mount
● large sealed pivot bearings
● 12 x 150mm dropouts, one-piece CNC machined axle
● CNC machined 6082 Ali replaceable derailleur hanger
● postmount 160mm rear brake tab
● small, medium and large frame sizes

*Geo* attached...

*Availability:* With an order from a dealer, 6 weeks..ish.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> *
> Info
> Zama*
> Colour options- White/ Black
> ...


Geo...? No attachment...? EDIT: nevermind, it's there now...

Looks cool!!!!

Tapered headtube...fashionable I guess....would have preferred straight 1.5...although it looks like you have some kind of integrated headset on there now, looks low?

73/150....I thought we were done with that, now that the Izimu has gone to 83...could have left it at 135 for the Zama, was plenty stiff on the Zuza with a Maxle (which is dropped altogether...for some in-house thingy?).

I guess it will still take a FD?

Geo looks great...65.5 - is that with the normal pivot? Can it go slacker with the adjustable option? And, 3 sizes....youpieee!!!

Lots of questions, I'm a bit excited...


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Geo...? No attachment...? EDIT: nevermind, it's there now...
> 
> Looks cool!!!!
> 
> ...


The top of the tapered headtube is the 44mm semi integrated. Yeah, 73/150. That is with the SPI2 Pivot. we are working on the XPI pivot going in it. At least 3 sizes for every frame now!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> The top of the tapered headtube is the 44mm semi integrated. Yeah, 73/150. That is with the SPI2 Pivot. we are working on the XPI pivot going in it. At least 3 sizes for every frame now!


Thanks for the info.

So is it fair to assume that with the XPI in there, 65 for the HA should be possible in the slackest setting (assuming 1 degree from slackest to steepest setting, with 65.5. being in the middle...)? Which would also drop the BB down to...what....+25mm or something like that?

And - FD compatible?

thanks man...oh and sorry about the threadjacking everybody...did y'all want to talk about other bikes too in here...?


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So is it fair to assume that with the XPI in there, 65 for the HA should be possible in the slackest setting (assuming 1 degree from slackest to steepest setting, with 65.5. being in the middle...)? Which would also drop the BB down to...what....+25mm or something like that?
> 
> ...


The Izimu:

A: 65° Head angle, long chainstay
B: 64.5° Head angle, longest chainstay
C: 65° Head angle, short chainstay
D: 65.5° Head angle, shortest chainstay

The absolute minimum and maximum adjustments are as follows:
Head angle: +/- ½°
Bottom bracket height: +/- 7mm
Wheelbase: +/- 6mm

I haven't tried the XPI in the Zama yet. I have both sitting here but just haven't got around to it.

There isn't cable routing for a FD. You could get creative...:idea:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> The Izimu:
> 
> A: 65° Head angle, long chainstay
> B: 64.5° Head angle, longest chainstay
> ...


Awwwww man, no FD mount. What were they thinking? These types of bikes are surely going to see some serious climbing action...at least for some riders...

That was very close to perfect....everything I love about my Zuza, just a little longer, slacker, (and cooler looking!). And then no FD...

I wonder what the chances of a special order would be...seems to me it's just a question of welding on a cable stop and a couple of tabs for routing the cable...provided there is room for the FD inside the swingarm...hmmm worth checking into...


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Zama video...http://www.sicklines.com/2010/10/05/2010-eurobike-video-morewood-izimu-and-zama/


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> Zama video...http://www.sicklines.com/2010/10/05/2010-eurobike-video-morewood-izimu-and-zama/


Very nice indeed. I've got frame upgradeitis now for sure...I have a request in to see what the chances are of getting one done with cable stops for the FD (and maybe a special color...  ). Let's see what may eventually come of that...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

banshee scythe
full seat tube - front derailleur compatible also.
7.3 & 6.4" of rear travel with a 8.5x2.5 shock. 8" and 7" with 8.75x.2.75 shock.
four adjustable positions.
the shorter shock lowers the bottom bracket, slacks out the headangle.
it's the perfect park bike for freeriding and some downhill.
i'm thinking about throwing new fox 40 on it and changing it to 7.5" travel.
a shade under 39 lbs. i ride with the 6.4" downhill setting.


----------



## firevsh2o (Jan 31, 2004)

You should also consider the new Transition Blindside. With a Vivid Air shock you can get it to a low weight. I think it should do really well on the ups and downs.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Marin has a couple bikes you should look into as well...
Quad XLT: http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_specs.php?serialnum=745
Quad DH: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=656516


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

What about the new 2011 SX Trail - 180mm travel, awesome bike.

Sounds exactly like what you need.

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/08/16/2011-specialized-sx-trail/


----------

